# Hi, I have only just been told that I have diabetes type 2 and have been put on Sukkarto SR.



## Dimsie (Jun 9, 2017)

My head is still spinning from this news and although the nurse said it wasn't my fault - probably inherited. My father died from liver cancer - primary was probably the pancreas.I have so many other health problems and almost feel that this might be the last straw. It is a shame that Doctors are so busy that all the information comes from nurses. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi dimsie a warm welcome to the forum somewhere like most of us you didn't wanna end up. Please use this place for advice and support anywhere you can. You will get so much out of this place so it's worth sticking around. I admit ive never heard of the medication you mention do you take it daily?


----------



## Dimsie (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Steff, Thank you for your reply. I believe it is more expensive than other medication but I do not tolerate new medication very well. It  is apparently useful where diet and exercise have not been very successful. I suffer from chronic fatigue and so the latter is not possible and no one ever took me through my diet. The nurse who put me on this said my diet wasn't too bad though.  Yes, I have one tablet a day and have only just started it.


----------



## goosey (Jun 9, 2017)

Welcome Dimise


----------



## pav (Jun 9, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hi dimsie a warm welcome to the forum somewhere like most of us you didn't wanna end up. Please use this place for advice and support anywhere you can. You will get so much out of this place so it's worth sticking around. I admit ive never heard of the medication you mention do you take it daily?



Welcome to the forum Dimsie. Steff  Sukkarto SR is a specific brand of metformin slow release which I am on as well, don't know the reason why a doc prescribes a specific brand of metformin.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 9, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2017)

pav said:


> Welcome to the forum Dimsie. Steff  Sukkarto SR is a specific brand of metformin slow release which I am on as well, don't know the reason why a doc prescribes a specific brand of metformin.


Thank you @pav


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 9, 2017)

Sukkarto SR (Slow release) is a kinder form of Metformin  - other makes of Metformin ie Glucophage can cause unpleasant laxative side effects. Some can tolerate it  - some can't unfortunately!
WL


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 10, 2017)

Welcome Dimsie.


----------



## Sam321 (Apr 17, 2021)

B


Wirralass said:


> Sukkarto SR (Slow release) is a kinder form of Metformin  - other makes of Metformin ie Glucophage can cause unpleasant laxative side effects. Some can tolerate it  - some can't unfortunately!
> WL


I found Sukkarato SR to have a very strong laxative effect and not Slow release or modified release Metformin.  Gluophase SR ( made by Merck ) is the original medicine. I have no problems with Gluophase SR . I am back to Glucophase SR after suffering so much with Sukkarato SR . Hope no one else has to go through the laxative effects of Sukkarato SR and blame Metformin and not this particular formulation. Metformin increases life expectancy.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 18, 2021)

Sam321 said:


> B
> 
> I found Sukkarato SR to have a very strong laxative effect and not Slow release or modified release Metformin.  Gluophase SR ( made by Merck ) is the original medicine. I have no problems with Gluophase SR . I am back to Glucophase SR after suffering so much with Sukkarato SR . Hope no one else has to go through the laxative effects of Sukkarato SR and blame Metformin and not this particular formulation. Metformin increases life expectancy.



@Sam321 Just to let you know that this thread is 4 years old and unfortunately several of the posters on the thread no longer regularly pop in.


----------



## Felinia (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi Dimsie and welcome.  I started on Sukkarto properly just 8 weeks ago - 1 tablet a day.  I had been controlling my Type 2 with diet and exercise, until lockdowns closed the pool, and I picked up a very persistent infection that took 4 months and 2 stone to go!  I don't know if it was the infection or all the different antibiotics but my HbA1c shot up.  
Like you I seem to have bad reactions to most medication.  I found the side effects quite unpleasant for the first month, but by 6 weeks they were easing, and now I just have the odd bout of nausea first thing, or the occasional stomach cramp with runs.  As I also suffer from Diverticular Disease I am quite happy to have my system emptied occasionally!
But I actually found my nurses a much better source of information, as they have more time for you (my consult was 20 minutes), not a quick 7 minutes over the phone with a GP.  Also Diabetes UK and this Forum is a great source of help and advice.
If you follow a reduced carb diet and get some exercise, I'm sure you will see an improvement.  It would help Forum members if you include some information about yourself in the signature, as others have done.  Good luck


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 18, 2021)

Felinia said:


> Hi Dimsie and welcome.  I started on Sukkarto properly just 8 weeks ago - 1 tablet a day.  I had been controlling my Type 2 with diet and exercise, until lockdowns closed the pool, and I picked up a very persistent infection that took 4 months and 2 stone to go!  I don't know if it was the infection or all the different antibiotics but my HbA1c shot up.
> Like you I seem to have bad reactions to most medication.  I found the side effects quite unpleasant for the first month, but by 6 weeks they were easing, and now I just have the odd bout of nausea first thing, or the occasional stomach cramp with runs.  As I also suffer from Diverticular Disease I am quite happy to have my system emptied occasionally!
> But I actually found my nurses a much better source of information, as they have more time for you (my consult was 20 minutes), not a quick 7 minutes over the phone with a GP.  Also Diabetes UK and this Forum is a great source of help and advice.
> If you follow a reduced carb diet and get some exercise, I'm sure you will see an improvement.  It would help Forum members if you include some information about yourself in the signature, as others have done.  Good luck



Thanks for your lovely post @Felinia

Unfortunately Dimsie hasn’t visited the forum since 2017 

I’m going to lock this thread to avoid any further confusion.


----------

